# Christie - by Fatt4ya (~BBW, ~~WG, Gluttony)



## Fatt4ya (Oct 27, 2009)

_~BBW, ~~WG, Gluttony_  A college student notices her mothers increasing weight.

*Christie
by Fatt4ya​*​
Hello, I'm Christie and I guess I'm here to tell my mom's story but I wanna tell mine too. I guess I'm fat... but it's not really my fault. I blame Nana. She's big as me, my mom, and Eve, thats my sister, put together, maybe even more. But anyways this is supposed to be about my mom and how she got so big. Well to be honest I don't really know... I remember right after she hurt her knee though she started eating a whole lot...

"Christie? Mind getting me those hotdogs that just finished?" said my mom. I'd just got home resting the two hours between my last class and the one coming (college is a pain) when she'd asked me to make them. That was pretty strange. Usually my mom was really picky about what we all ate. She said she didn't want us to be fat like Nana and Auntie Jan, who is the nicest aunt in the whole world.

Anyways I got my mom's hotdogs, there were four, and thought one must've been for me since Eve was at a friends so I picked one up.

Mom thought differently. "Ah, ah, ah, Christie" she said, "you know you shouldn't be eating that. Give it here." Well that was just a plain shock. I couldn't have one but she could have four? Fine by me. I went in my room where I had my "goodie stash". I grabbed 3 Twinkies and a can of ranch flavored Pringles and ate them while I did my homework.

So I guess I could've noticed my mom was changing sooner but I really didn't. Looking back I kind of wished I had. I can't change it now though. But I remember when I did notice my mom's changes. It was at Nana's for Thanksgiving. 

I was playing with my cousin Goosy, her real names Lucy but when she was little she always had a funny way of how she blew her nose and it came like a honk. Auntie Jan said she sounded like a goose and...I got off track sorry. 

She was winning at poker and Eve was watching cartoons and Goosy was dealing and she said "Hey your moms getting kind of..." She stopped and peeked into the kitchen where Nana and our mom's were all sitting around the table talking. "Well never mind forget it." 

Now Goosy was more like her dad than she was like Auntie Jan. Auntie Jan was short and fat. Uncle Jacob had been tall. My mom said he'd been a center in college basketball. I wasn't sure what that meant but Goosy told me the center was usually the tallest guy. And thats how Goosy is. She said she wished she had my boobs though. Bet she doesn't want the belly and the teasing though. Anyways that is partly why she was sad when her dad died from cancer, they'd had a lot more in common than she has with her mom.

But right now I wanted to know what she thought of my mom so when I saw my mom head for the fridge I leaned over and whispered, "What about my mom Goosy?"

She whispered back. "Well don't you think she's getting kind of....well like Nana?"

"Huh?"

She was obviously exasperated now. "Christie haven't you noticed your mom's getting fat?"

I must've had a look on my face that said "No, no I haven't" because she shot me a look as if she'd just explained to me the sky was blue and I didn't believe it.

So I looked away from her and turned my attention to my mom. Sure enough I noticed. She was definitely heavier. Arms, face, stomach, everything. I couldn't see her legs because it was winter in upstate New York. From experience I know that this is not the time of year or the place to show your legs.

So I spent that evening watching what my mom ate. And boy did she eat a lot... well I ate a lot too as Goosy not so subtly informed me later when it was time for bed. Me and her were sharing a room for the weekend. Aunt Jan had the guest room. My mom had the couch as she was the only one who could fit comfortably. And Eve had a cot in Nana's room. 

Goosy and me where on the floor of the second guest room in sleeping bags. The TV was on but we weren't really watching it. We were talking about what the grownups ate! 

"Did you see Nana cooked TWO turkeys this year?" I said.

"Yea and she ate nearly half of one." Goosy said passing me some Oreos.

I must've been feeling thin that night because I said, "Good thing we don't eat like pigs."

Goosy said. "Well I suppose we don't... but you sure were putting it away at dinner. How many slices of pie did you have again?" 

I guess I blushed. "4..." I had good reason too. I started with one.. but there was some left. So I had another. Then there were two left and Nana said anyone could have them. So I got one and Eve got one. But Eve didn't want it so I had two more. My stomach suddenly felt very full and I pushed the Oreos away. I didn't want to be the next fatty in my family.

Well fall left. Winter came. And then came spring. And this is when things broke apart. It started in March. It was March 7th to be exact, more specifically moms 43rd birthday, as I like to call it the point of no return. It was to my knowledge the day she passed up Aunt Jan as far as weight went. I remember me, Eve, Goosy, and Aunt Jan planning the party a week prior to it. Eve and Goosy of course picked a picnic.

Ha! I said. Moms not walking if she can help it. 

To be honest I didnt want to walk much either. I admit it I gained a bit and was up to 240. Sitting next to Aunt Jan on the couch though I hardly felt big. But shed been steadily losing weight. She didnt look too much bigger than me which was more than I could say for my mom who looked a lot bigger. After another half hour of planning and snacks we decided a simple party at the house would suffice. Wed make up for the atmosphere with good gifts.

Well the day of the party mom came home early from work as shed been doing more and more lately. She took her usual spot on the couch and turned on the TV.

Nope! said Eve. Not today! Come out back first.

Im tired sweetie. Darn knees acting up. Her usual reply when any sort of unnecessary exertion of her leg was asked of her.

Well ten minutes later wed got her out back on the patio. We went through regular birthday rituals. Cake first, blow out the candles, you know the drill. Then came dinner. Aunt Jan sat in a lawn chair and called my mom over to do the same in an identical chair. And when she did

CRASH!

We all stared at my mom who had by now turned beet red. Eve rushed over to help her up my mom shooing her away. After some struggling and she got up and without a word went in the house, leaving us to stare at her and then the remains of the chair.


----------



## plowman8 (Sep 24, 2010)

Good story so far, I wouldn't mind reading more


----------



## Bluestreak (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd love to see more of this true life adventure!


----------



## Imp (Sep 25, 2010)

EXcellent.


----------

